# HELLO from M11NTT NEW MEMBER FROM SCOTLAND



## M11NTT (Dec 1, 2008)

View attachment 2
View attachment 1
FOR SALE 18 INCH ALLOYS SIVLVER """"""""AS I HAVE NEW BLACK ONES I WOULD LIKE TO MEET UP AROUND THE SCOTLAND AREA


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome best bet to join the ttoc quick before Hev finds out :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum, what area are you in ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome your TT looks very low in the first pic 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the playground [smiley=jester.gif]

As Mr Mag says, get joining the TTOC 



wallsendmag said:


> Welcome best bet to join the ttoc quick before Hev finds out :wink:


Too late! :lol:

See you at the next meet :wink:

Hev x


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum......... and nice number plate


----------

